# My First Swarm!



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

WOW how long is that thing...


----------



## Tiwilager (Mar 13, 2012)

I should have measured. I'd guess a couple feet if I had to take a guess at it.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

That would be neat to find!


----------



## beebeautifulLLC (Jun 2, 2012)

Beautiful...good for you!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice! A big "Canadian swarm",..on a Maple tree no less. - Aren't there any other kinds of trees up there?


----------



## Tiwilager (Mar 13, 2012)

Haha! I never really took notice that it was a maple tree.

I hope that the swarm is going to be okay. I was told they were there since Saturday, I picked them up on Monday, and it has been both cold and raining since. My hives are about an hour away, so I haven't had a chance to give them any sugar water. I don't know how long a swarm can survive without food, but I am hoping a week doesn't do them in.


----------

